# Help me find nice pants



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

From what I remember when trying pants is that the 686 Smartys are pretty big/baggy. Look at sizing for each brand too. It swings wildly. I'm a medium in 686 (32 waist normally) but a medium in other brands could fit two of me :laugh:


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

For Burton pants, I think the Sig Fit is probably close to that picture. It also looks like they have a new(er) fit called mid-fit that is between he skinny-ass jeans look and the sig fit.

As for quality, the AK's are the bomb!


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

Check out the Cappel Calling Pant, its a slimmer fit, but its not skinny jeans tight or anything. Looks real steezy and are super comfy.


----------



## mastershake (Jan 9, 2012)

grafta said:


> From what I remember when trying pants is that the 686 Smartys are pretty big/baggy. Look at sizing for each brand too. It swings wildly. I'm a medium in 686 (32 waist normally) but a medium in other brands could fit two of me :laugh:


thanks for mentioning the sizing. looks like im a small in burton..wish i knew that before i tried on a medium at the store and thought they were way too big...:laugh:



MeanJoe said:


> For Burton pants, I think the Sig Fit is probably close to that picture. It also looks like they have a new(er) fit called mid-fit that is between he skinny-ass jeans look and the sig fit.
> 
> As for quality, the AK's are the bomb!


thanks. looks like im looking for something between the mid and ak fit....


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

686 have changed their style names so I don't know what they're called now but they do make a really nice tailored fit. They _were_ called the Manual Rhythm Pant. I had last years till I killed them in the washer :thumbsdown:


----------



## mastershake (Jan 9, 2012)

this is what im wearing now....maybe im just obsessing a little too much (i tend to do that...) but i feel as though the grenade pants have a weird fit...i cant place my finger on what it is....thanks for the help guys...


----------



## KnoxBoarderX (Aug 26, 2011)

Get the Burton AK 2L Stagger in either true black or true black denim. Both of those would go well with your jacket and you definitely can't beat AK quality.


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

This year I got 686 Plexus Omega pants. They are tailored fit and have 20,000 weight waterproofing. I like them even more than I thought I would.


----------



## mastershake (Jan 9, 2012)

grafta said:


> 686 have changed their style names so I don't know what they're called now but they do make a really nice tailored fit. They _were_ called the Manual Rhythm Pant. I had last years till I killed them in the washer :thumbsdown:






easton714 said:


> This year I got 686 Plexus Omega pants. They are tailored fit and have 20,000 weight waterproofing. I like them even more than I thought I would.


thanks guys.I asked at backcountry.com and they said that Manual Rhythm Pant are the Plexus Omega pants, and thats what I ended up getting in gunmetal it goes great with my jacket since it also has blue accents, but overall I got in medium and I am a size 32 waist (5-9, 150lbs) and they fit me perfectly. I loved them from the moment I put them on, they are not tight at all, but not baggy and just a comfortable fit, exactly what i was looking for, im really happy with these pants.

thanks for your suggestions guys !


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

I wear fitted jeans also, and was looking for a more fitted pant.

I picked up a pair of these Nike pants from whiskey militia for really cheap and they are more of a fitted pant. Ive used them once and really liked them. They're really cheap still on dep of goods...

Nike Snowboarding Highcrest Pant - Men's from Departmentofgoods.com

I have these, a pair of Bonfires, and a pair of Volcoms and i like the way the Nike pants fit best.

10,000 rating and fully taped seams - simple as that

I figure for the price you really cant go wrong.

Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## mastershake (Jan 9, 2012)

FacePlant4Free said:


> I wear fitted jeans also, and was looking for a more fitted pant.
> 
> I picked up a pair of these Nike pants from whiskey militia for really cheap and they are more of a fitted pant. Ive used them once and really liked them. They're really cheap still on dep of goods...
> 
> ...


hey thanks for the suggestion, i already went with 686 Plexus Omega pants, but these Nike's look dope. I might even pick them up to have an extra pair of pants, I also really liked the Bonfire Volts but they were all out of my size.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah np.

i grabbed these mostly because they were so cheap and looked sweet. $80 and i like them more than the $180 Volcoms. 

options:thumbsup:


----------



## mastershake (Jan 9, 2012)

FacePlant4Free said:


> yeah np.
> 
> i grabbed these mostly because they were so cheap and looked sweet. $80 and i like them more than the $180 Volcoms.
> 
> options:thumbsup:


hows the quality of Nike in terms of snowboarding gear?


----------



## Danger Mouse (Dec 13, 2011)

Don't get pants with rear pockets if you like to sit in the snow. Sometimes I'll sit in the snow to strap in or when I'm waiting for someone. Snow always gets in my rear pockets and since the insides of the pockets aren't waterproof I get wet butt.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

^ Get pockets with zippers. Mine have them, problem solved.

I'm wearing these this year: 686 :: Destructed

Love them, they look good, good fit, only downside is there's only one stash pocket in the leg, you lose the versatility of cargo, but it's not too bad. Awesome warmth and durability so far. Only downside is even though they have a relatively mild 20g polyfill insulation, they would probably too warm to rock if you plan on doing late spring corn riding on blue bird days. Then again, the venting is good so maybe not.


----------



## mastershake (Jan 9, 2012)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> ^ Get pockets with zippers. Mine have them, problem solved.
> 
> I'm wearing these this year: 686 :: Destructed
> 
> Love them, they look good, good fit, only downside is there's only one stash pocket in the leg, you lose the versatility of cargo, but it's not too bad. Awesome warmth and durability so far. Only downside is even though they have a relatively mild 20g polyfill insulation, they would probably too warm to rock if you plan on doing late spring corn riding on blue bird days. Then again, the venting is good so maybe not.


yeah i went with 686 Plexus Omega pants and i wore them already to Killington and i love them. great fit, great look...good quality


----------



## Soul06 (Dec 18, 2010)

mastershake said:


> hows the quality of Nike in terms of snowboarding gear?


I have their 2010 Vernon jacket and their Gore-Tex pants. I absolutely love them. Nice venting when needed. Gore-tex...what else needs to be said about that. Pants aren't baggy or tight. Just fit good. The jacket though is kinda oversized. I have a medium that could easily be mistaken for a large or even extra large if you didn't look at the size tag.


----------

